# Supplements/Oils etc



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I've been reading up on supplements etc.. and have decided to give Coconut Oil a try as the benefits appear to be amazing (for humans and pets alike!) apparently it can even help prevent parasites and ear mites etc.. Helps with allergies and itching and improves the condition of their coat. 

After we've given this ago i think i'm going to add salmon oil too as Daisy is really jealous of the shine on Brody's coat so we're going for the prize of shineyis lighter coat . 

I've ordered a small tub of Organic Virgin Coconut Oil for £5.99 so going to start that when we get it and see how it goes. It says to start on a 1/4 of a teaspoon for small dogs and puppies.. but personally i'm going to start on a smaller amount due to chihuahuas being smaller than other puppies!

Does anyone else use any supplements or oils for their dogs, i'd love to know what you think of it all and what benefits you have seen from them??


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I use salmon oil ( for there coats ) & Flexadin as a joint supplement ..


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

I use Yumega for their coats and Flexadin Joint suppliment for Twig


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Whats Flexadin??


----------



## *Chloe* (Feb 6, 2006)

its a Glucosamine & Chondroitin joint suppliment, i have been giving it to Twig for a few years as she had a Patella Luxation op 2 years ago I think it has really helped the movement in her leg tried quite a few others before and they seemed less effective


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Ah that explains it.. Glucosamine is what they recommend for humans for arthritis so it would make sense!! Do you think it would help as a preventative??


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> I've been reading up on supplements etc.. and have decided to give Coconut Oil a try as the benefits appear to be amazing (for humans and pets alike!) apparently it can even help prevent parasites and ear mites etc.. Helps with allergies and itching and improves the condition of their coat.
> 
> After we've given this ago i think i'm going to add salmon oil too as Daisy is really jealous of the shine on Brody's coat so we're going for the prize of shineyis lighter coat .
> 
> ...


keep us updated,will get Lily some if you think it's good


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

michele said:


> keep us updated,will get Lily some if you think it's good


Will do definately.. i'm quite excited about it.. everywhere says it tastes yummy.. i wonder if it would help my hair lol


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

My mum always used coconut oil on her hair,she didn't go grey and she was in her late70s all lot of jamaican women use it,and you don't see many with grey hair.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Oh thats such a good idea.. i colour my hair anyway but it won't hurt to try


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

Flexadin- where coulda i get tht from?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I just googled it and loads of places come up... but the amount seems to be for bigger dogs!!


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

Daisydoo said:


> Ah that explains it.. Glucosamine is what they recommend for humans for arthritis so it would make sense!! Do you think it would help as a preventative??


I give it to all my dogs as a preventative ( Other than Dotty who has it as she has a shoulder problem )


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> I give it to all my dogs as a preventative ( Other than Dotty who has it as she has a shoulder problem )


Where do you get it from?


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I get it from vetuk


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

I use coconut oil on my hair - you can either put loads on for a deep treatment before washing or put just a little bit on, but if you aren't about to wash it out use it sparingly because it can be quite heavy. Also great to put a small amount in damp freshly washed hair.

Never given it to the dogs, but I have smoothed a bit on their coats, it smells nice and makes them soft but they tend to lick each other coats then!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

For those that use salmon oil, what brand do you use?


----------



## Fizzy Chihuahuas (Mar 8, 2010)

I use 'Grizzly Salmon Oil '


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> I get it from vetuk


Thanks



pinkprincess said:


> I use coconut oil on my hair - you can either put loads on for a deep treatment before washing or put just a little bit on, but if you aren't about to wash it out use it sparingly because it can be quite heavy. Also great to put a small amount in damp freshly washed hair.
> 
> Never given it to the dogs, but I have smoothed a bit on their coats, it smells nice and makes them soft but they tend to lick each other coats then!


Does it work well in your hair??

It appears to be great for dogs.. i'm going to feed it to Daisy and see how it goes!!


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

Fizzy Chihuahuas said:


> I use 'Grizzly Salmon Oil '


Thank you!


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Daisydoo said:


> Will do definately.. i'm quite excited about it.. everywhere says it tastes yummy.. i wonder if it would help my hair lol


I havent trieed it for any dogs, but i do sometimes use Coconut oil myself.
I got a big tub from Holland Barrat and put it all over my hair, left it on for a couple of hours then washed off.
My hair was amazing afterward!
I want to try the salmon oil aswell for the pups see how that goes. x


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

Salmon oil (Omega 3/6/9 really) are incredibly important in a raw diet, maybe start with that and add in Coconut oil later (since it's just a thing to add on)? Or even both at the same time, but alternating days?


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm up for starting both at the same time.. maybe the coconut will disguise the fishy smell of the salmon (my nose is incredibly sensitive) I'm gonna order some now and whatever comes first will be on the first day!!


----------



## Muzby (Jan 28, 2009)

I hear you need to give them seperate.. so one day 1, another day 2, etc


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

I use wild caught alaskan salmon oil for dogs (you put a squirt in their food) and Glycoflex II for joint health =) I'll have to look into coconut oil!


----------



## Mom of 4 Chi's (Apr 3, 2009)

I give coconut oil and salmon oil to my chi's. 
I alternate days. 
Let us know how it goes.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

flippedstars said:


> I use wild caught alaskan salmon oil for dogs (you put a squirt in their food) and Glycoflex II for joint health =) I'll have to look into coconut oil!


Im looking into joint health now.. i think all this talk of lp is making me paranoid so i'll do anything to help with anything.



*Mom of 4 Chi's* said:


> I give coconut oil and salmon oil to my chi's.
> I alternate days.
> Let us know how it goes.


Did you notice a difference in anything with either them.. i'm so interested to hear.. i've read up on a lot of sites on coconut oil and it seems to help with a whole host of different things


----------



## rache (Nov 10, 2009)

I'm really interested to se what peoples experience are with these suppliments


----------



## pinkprincess (Dec 1, 2008)

It works well on my hair and on Honey's coat - I usually mix it with jojoba oil too x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

rache said:


> I'm really interested to se what peoples experience are with these suppliments


Me too reviews for coconut and salmon seem very very good


----------



## huskyluv (Oct 24, 2008)

I use Nupro Silver with Joint Support for all three of mine.

Faith & Glory get Perfect Form, a digestive aid supplement made by The Honest Kitchen.

Glory also gets Glyco-Flex II soft chews because she has luxating patellas. I am going to start giving her Vitamin C tablets also (crushed & mixed with her food) soon since her patellas have been luxating much more than usual lately.


----------



## SageLee (Apr 13, 2010)

Good luck with it, let us know how it goes and we may look into it!


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

I give mine all yumega plus about 3 times a week and i give jet, lucy and roxy yumove everyday.


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

What are they for?


----------



## JRZL (Jul 10, 2009)

yumega: for healthy skin and coat etc
http://www.lintbells.com/page/yumega-plus

yumove: for joints
http://www.lintbells.com/page/yumove


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

Thanks


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I take fish oil pills and Prada's hair for some odd reason started going coarse so we just popped the pill open and squirted it on her food for a month and her coat is so silky and smooth. My OT would have continued to give it to her but I took the bottle home by accident and forgot to being it back LOL


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

I know it's an older thread but it's relevant to this. lol
I have just got a couple of bottles of this for my lot, i got one free too which was a bonus.
Glucosamine (for Cats/Dogs) 500mg - Simply Supplements

Only just started giving it yesterday, crushed up in their food.
Anyone else use this?
I also give salmon oil in their food now and then.
Still havent got round to the coconut oil though, but i will. x


----------



## 18453 (Feb 6, 2010)

I'm giving daisy glucosamine and chrondatin human gade everyday in hope it'll fix her knee  salmon oil is staple in this house lol


----------



## Terri (Aug 21, 2009)

Aww bless Sarah.
Every wee bit helps i think. x


----------



## Chihuahuasloveme (Jan 8, 2010)

I started giving my chi's coconut oil today and they loved it! I found out last weekend that my guys got fleas  I can;t afford to go grab advantage for a few weeks so I have been bathing them in dawn dish soap and also a flea shampoo once per week and read that coconut oil can get rid of fleas. I gave it to them off of a spoon but I also want to rub it on their fur between bathings until I get paid in 2 weeks and can get the good stuff. When you put in on their fur wouldn;t it be oily? if they sit/lay down on places in the house will they leave oil prints? I thought about putting the oil int heir hair at bed time taht way its constricted to my room where they sleep. How much do you put on their fur? Just like a thin layer? 

thanks in advance for any advice,


----------



## Reese and Miley (Jun 24, 2010)

We do Salmon oil on Reese's meals as we have had problems in the past with him being itchy, possibly a chicken allergy/sensitivity. His coat was always pretty nice but I think its made him a bit softer and shinier too. He also loves the taste! He has never been much of a foodie but he always licks his bowl at the end to get any remaining traces of oil. 
We may need to try some coconut oil as well, let us know what you think of it!


----------

